
Why you should join an early-stage startup - romainpechayre
https://medium.com/@rpechayr/why-joining-an-early-stage-startup-973d904bf28b
======
rocketlobster
\- early-stage -> high risks -> high returns (or failures, but as an employee,
you don't risk too much if you don't put money in it)

\- be able to participate to the product decision

\- the less you are in a company, the more you count

\- learn plenty of things out of your regular scope

\- be able to choose the technologies

\- not having to deal with legacy

~~~
romainpechayre
Thanks. I did not insist too much on the high returns on the article. For me
this is the kind or overrated stuff around startup. It's similar to changing
the world or working 80 hours a week.

